# Solution to PulseEffects app under Ubuntu...



## johnspack (May 11, 2018)

Pulseeffects is such an awesome audio detailer for linux,  I just had to make it easier to use.  Just click on this file and allow to execute,  then run pulseeffects.
I don't know why the Debian/Ubuntu group won't update pulseaudio...  it's just a shell script I wrote in 2 seconds to unload 2 modules that are not needed
and interfere with pulseeffects loading.


----------

